

Docker Machine Guide (VirtualBox on Mac OS X) - waterlink
http://waterlink.github.io/blog/2015/08/31/docker-machine-guide-virtualbox-mac-os-x/

======
gonewest
For convenience I ended up with two aliases: "dm" for "docker-machine", and
"dmenv" for "eval $(docker-machine env dev)".

But before all that, I simply downloaded and used the docker toolbox installer
for OS X. I opted to skip the Kitemaric install because why? Otherwise it did
the right thing with existing virtualbox install, found and imported my
existing boot2docker vmdk, etc.

~~~
waterlink
Docker toolbox installer is convenient, indeed.

Installation instructions I have provided can be automated through a script
though. Which can be distributed on the team as a part of `.dotfiles` repo.

